# Alaqua Creek in Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Alaqua is a beautiful creek but where are the fish? This morning in a light rain my friend Joe and I launched at the south park landing just off hwy 20 in Portland. We headed down stream a few hundred yards. I caught two very nice bream very soon with a Accardo "Bream Master" popping bug and thought we had the pattern for the day. We fished 5 hours and that was the whole take for the day!!!! 2 Bream!!! Joe is a bass guy and tried all his tricks. He didn't get a single hit. :thumbdown:

Down at the mouth where the creek enters the bay I caught a 12 inch red on a DOA Shrimp and a pin fish on a wiggler using a "bream buster".

Later in the day I stopped in at the Bruce Store to pickup some popping bugs and learned the Choctawhatchess River is still producing some very nice catches. The store is selling worms and crickets as fast as they can restock. I'm headed back to the river next Monday.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Atleast you got to go. You cant tear em up everytime.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You are right. At least we were not totally skunked. Any day on the water is a good day.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

we fished a tournament out of there last weekend. there was a couple boats who fished there...they didnt fair well. they said they caught a bunch, but non were keepers. if you want bream fish the Choctawhatchee right now....man we prefished and could not keep the warmouth off our lines. i was pitchin a shakey head with a speed craw on it...watermelon...i couldnt keep them off of it. couple nice bream even hit that thing. we launched in black creek and went around to the sisters and main river.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Jesse 1378 for the info. You are right on the Choctawhatchee. It's still producing very well. Every time I go the warmouh are dominate as you said. I just bought a new boat (used] today and will give it a go next Tuesday.

I was in Bruce yesterday at the store and the reports are still hot for the river. One old timer guarding a chair outside by the door told me his son-in-law limited 3 days in a row on bream. He is always home by noon. 

This has been a very good year from this river for bream, bass, and cat.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i cant wait to get my boat. grab the sife, dog, few refreshing beverages, and a bucket of worms. its a bass boat, but has a canopy that i can put up.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A canopy can sure come in handy when it's really hot and no shade. I recently fished on a bass boat that had two umbrellas hooked to each fishing seat. Man, that was really nice at mid day in the middle of the Apalichicola River. We were botton fishing. Never used one before but bringing your own shade along has some good advantages.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

that's a good idea, i know the canopy doesnt reach the front of the boat. might have to rig something up. great idea:thumbup:


----------

